# Quartz counter unfinished side needs to show for waterfall overhang. Finsh options?



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

We have just installed a Silestone quartz countertop ("White Zues Extreme") and our island has a "waterfall" effect that causes the unfinished sides of the quartz to be seen at the left and right edges of the counter (where the bar stools go).

I've attached some pics below to show the area of concern. Have any of you guys encountered this before? How did you finish these sides out? Paint, laminate? I'm leaning towards paint, just want to hear your opinions.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Too late now, it has been installed.

The countertop guy should have polished those with a wet grinder and diamond pads. before installing.

ED


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

de-nagorg said:


> Too late now, it has been installed.
> 
> The countertop guy should have polished those with a wet grinder and diamond pads. before installing.
> 
> ED


Thanks for the reply.

Silestone quartz? He said he could have done that with granite or marble but not quartz.

Assuming he can do what you suggest. Why is it too late? I can understand it may be difficult, but impossible?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

let's define ' too late ' = easier to do in the shop where water control is more likely,,, no, not impossible now as there're dri-diamond disks up to 3,500 grit i believe,,, 4" grinder - dri-vac - that's it !


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

why a gas can in the kitchen?

you will not be able to dry polish up against the floor. and, the fast spinning pad if it hits the floor will be a oh-crap moment.

wilsonart or nevamar used to carry solid-through laminates. i myself might put a white gloss laminate there but only with a solid-through laminate otherwise you get a black line doe the edges, etc.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

concrete_joe said:


> why a gas can in the kitchen?


It was labeled "Acetone" if I remember correctly. I think they were using it to clean the excess epoxy used on the seams. 11 foot island.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

concrete_joe said:


> i myself might put a white gloss laminate there but only with a solid-through laminate otherwise you get a black line doe the edges, etc.


Thanks Joe. Why not white gloss paint?


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

vestaviascott said:


> Thanks Joe. Why not white gloss paint?


paint? hmmm, not sure, the base material is kinda rough. paint wont show smooth like a laminate will. 

but, here's another option for paint. skim coat it with automotive bondo, a thin coat, sand smooth to say 200grit. then prime lightly twice, sand again with 400, then apply two thin coats of a gloss white enamel. bondo has to be hair thin at the edges so you dont see that bondo edge after you paint it, etc.

bondo turned my very nice aluminum skinned front door (with a small dent in it) from HD into a door w/o a dent, 60% off sales price because of the ding.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

yep, we too use acetone when cleaning up epoxies


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

concrete_joe said:


> paint? hmmm, not sure, the base material is kinda rough. paint wont show smooth like a laminate will.
> 
> but, here's another option for paint. skim coat it with automotive bondo, a thin coat, sand smooth to say 200grit. then prime lightly twice, sand again with 400, then apply two thin coats of a gloss white enamel. bondo has to be hair thin at the edges so you dont see that bondo edge after you paint it, etc.
> 
> bondo turned my very nice aluminum skinned front door (with a small dent in it) from HD into a door w/o a dent, 60% off sales price because of the ding.


Thanks again Joe. I may take your advice. Although I'm never used bondo.

I may also just start with a white semi-gloss and see what I think (using the counter top underside as a test). 

This overhang/waterfall area is largely in shadow. I don't really want to call attention to it. I really just want it to blend in and not stand out. The surface of the unfinished side is fairly smooth to the touch. 

If the semi-gloss shows bad on my test area, I'll study up on bondo application and give it a shot on the waterfall inside pieces. I'll probably just stick with paint on the underside piece.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I'd do the paint or a laminate cover-up; bondo just inviting more issues IMO.


----------

